# Information on surrogacy with a US Donor



## cherryapple (Mar 5, 2008)

We have decided to use a US donor and would like to speak to anyone else who has done this. We have one child but i am unable to have any more and all three of us are just desperate for another baby.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I haven't done this but just want to wish you all so much luck, I am sure someone will be able to answer you 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Do you mean with a US surrogate or with a US egg donor?  I don't have any experience of my own to offer, but I just wanted to say get advice on the legalities before you start if you're thinking of using a foreign surrogate as you need to make sure you will be able to become the legal parents in the UK and to bring your child home, and it can get complicated if you have tapped into the US system which is on the whole much more commercial.

Good luck!

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Naomib (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a good friend who is just about to have her surrogacy baby with a surrogate in the US.  She has had a fantastic experience.  They are already the legal parents of the child and it is due in 4 weeks and both their names will be on the birth certificate.  Baby will also be able to get duel nationality!

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hate to put a dampner on the party, but if your friends are British, have they considered that UK rather than US law will apply to them as the parents?  If so, they won't already be the parents legally, and the UK authorities won't recognise the US birth certificate naming them as the parents when they come to apply for travel documents to bring their children home.  Obviously I don't have all the facts, but believe me this can be a real legal minefield.  It sounds as if your friends might need some urgent advice.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## cherryapple (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for your postings. We are planning to use a donor in the US as we have found one that looks very like our young daughter. We would like to go ahead with a surrogate in the UK or the US. We have signed up to go on the waiting list here. We have been waiting for over a year and nothing has happened just yet. My feeling is that we would prefer to go ahead in the UK if we possibly can so that we are able to come along to the scans and be able to offer any support that is needed here but that we are fast running out of time. From the research we have done so far we understood that your names appear on the birth certificate and that you then just go along to get a UK passport. Is this not the case?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

NatGamble said:


> Hate to put a dampner on the party, but if your friends are British, have they considered that UK rather than US law will apply to them as the parents? If so, they won't already be the parents legally, and the UK authorities won't recognise the US birth certificate naming them as the parents when they come to apply for travel documents to bring their children home. Obviously I don't have all the facts, but believe me this can be a real legal minefield. It sounds as if your friends might need some urgent advice.
> 
> Natalie
> [email protected]


I have PM'd Naiomi just to let her know that you have replied to her post.

I don't want her missing this post in case her friends do need urgent legal advice.

T xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Tashja.


----------

